# How many CE credits?



## Grady (Aug 23, 2009)

Where can I find a break down for Cont. Ed credits?

For example a PALS,PHTLS,ACLS, etc. course is how many CE credits, in which categories for EMT-P?

Thanks!


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 23, 2009)

Grady said:


> Where can I find a break down for Cont. Ed credits?
> 
> For example a PALS,PHTLS,ACLS, etc. course is how many CE credits, in which categories for EMT-P?
> 
> Thanks!



http://www.michigan.gov/mdch/0,1607,7-132-2946_5093_28508-61480--,00.html

These are Michigan's EMS forms and publications. In it there is standardized CE booklet.The AHA ones are pretty standard everywhere however...your state may have a similar book and it could be different. It's a start.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 23, 2009)

Are you NR?

If so, it's on the NR's website

http://nremt.org/nremt/EMTServices/rereg_brochures.asp


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 23, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Are you NR?
> 
> If so, it's on the NR's website
> 
> http://nremt.org/nremt/EMTServices/rereg_brochures.asp



NR does! I keep forgetting...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 23, 2009)

Most alphabet courses are hour per hour for NREMT...i.e. PALS, PHTLS, etc. However ACLS alike BLS is *NOT* an authorized CEU course as it is requires to be obtained or renewed upon its own. 

R/r 911


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 23, 2009)

Grady said:


> Where can I find a break down for Cont. Ed credits?
> 
> For example a PALS,PHTLS,ACLS, etc. course is how many CE credits, in which categories for EMT-P?
> 
> Thanks!



The question wasn't what would NR do. He simply wanted to know about CEU's and was lead to check his state and NR.....no more, no less. Not everything has to be one upped for heaven sake.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 23, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> The question wasn't what would NR do. He simply wanted to know about CEU's and was lead to check his state and NR.....no more, no less. Not everything has to be one upped for heaven sake.



In your case I suggest a reading course, as per OP stated " _ACLS, etc. course is how many CE credits"_. 

Since the majority of the States are NREMT or equivalent using the same requirements, and as well some of us do know what the NREMT requirements are I added the comment, as an IC should know. 

R/r 911


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> In your case I suggest a reading course, as per OP stated " _ACLS, etc. course is how many CE credits"_.
> 
> Since the majority of the States are NREMT or equivalent using the same requirements, and as well some of us do know what the NREMT requirements are I added the comment, as an IC should know.
> 
> R/r 911



Sad.. very sad. <_<


----------

